# Did Columbia receive my TOEFL score?



## lucychoi97 (Dec 20, 2020)

Hi guys, I have a question for those of you who are internationals. I submitted my toefl score weeks ago before my application submission and it has been almost 2 weeks after my application submission, but my status still says "awaiting". Is it just me or does any of you have the same issue here?


----------



## ValArya (Dec 21, 2020)

Hi! I faced a similar issue with the IELTS score for AFI. Check with the TOEFL helpline/center if your results have been processed and sent. Keep checking with Columbia (I suppose you've applied to) if they have received your results and if they can check manually, just in case the system didn't catch it. And if there's a deadline you're supposed to meet, try sending them proof of your test scores being sent weeks ago. See what the applications team suggests you do.


----------



## its_me_mari (Jan 13, 2021)

I'm having the same problem. I've already talked to TOEFL and they confirmed that my scores were processed in October. I've mailed Columbia but didn't hear back from them yet. Anyone still with this problem?

Edit: I don't know what happen, but a minute ago they solved my problem hahahahaha


----------



## lucychoi97 (Jan 13, 2021)

marianass45 said:


> I'm having the same problem. I've already talked to TOEFL and they confirmed that my scores were processed in October. I've mailed Columbia but didn't hear back from them yet. Anyone still with this problem?
> 
> Edit: I don't know what happen, but a minute ago they solved my problem hahahahaha


My status got updated few weeks ago after I sent them an email asking to update it. Does yours still say not received?


----------

